# home brew ?



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

hey i have a link to a brewing process with pics 

Convert Steroid Powders into an Injectable form

was wondering if this was legit and if the brewing process was the same whether your brewing deca, eq, test e or whatever it may be.... also was wondering if anyone had a recipe to make test 400? Would you just make test c and test e sep at 200mg/ml and mix together at the end?


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

would this recipe work for test 450?

Test 450 painless 160ml

50g test enan 
25g test cyp 

3.20 BA 
32.00 BB 

27.6mL of Grapeseed Oil 
40mL of Ethyl Oleate 
3.2mL of Guaiacol 

Contains: 
300mg test enan per mL 
150mg test cyp per mL


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## brundel (Aug 24, 2011)

Bro dont make test at 400mg/ml.
You would need to use a ton of solvents to get it to hold and it hurts.
Just make it at 250.

Many steroids can be compounded using the same method. Some require other steps (suspensions for example). Not all use a universal amount of oil and a universal amount of certain solvents. Eq for example can be made at 200mg with no BB where prop cannot unless tons of other solvents are used. 
Prop should be made at 100mg
Cyp up to 250
eq 200 is good.

Again keep the test at 250 or under.
I can walk you through the conversions if you need help but perhaps posting in the homebrew thread is better than starting a new one.


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks bro and yea I will post in that section from now on sorry I'm going to PM you in a sec


----------

